# Warhammer Online?



## SmokyKami (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Warhammer Leute,

ich habe damals seit dem Release 3 Monate Warhammer gespielt dann aber wieder aufgehört wegen problemen, fehlenden Freunden etc...
Nun da ich WoW endgültig Satt habe, ich kenn dieses Drecksspiel mittlerweile Auswendig möchte ich es nochmal mit Warhammer versuchen habe da aber nun ein paar Fragen.

1.Wie siehts so mit den Spielerzahlen aus, sinken diese weiter oder bleiben sie stabil bzw steigen sogar noch?
2.Auf welchem server ist "Relativ" viel los sodass man sich nicht vorkommt wie auf einem Geisterserver
3.Wie siehts mit den Performance problemen von Damals aus? hat sich da nun was geändert?
4.Dieses "addon" was es gegeben hat..muss man das nun kaufen oder war das so eine art Gratis Content Patch?

würde mich auf antworten doch sehr freuen.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (22. Januar 2010)

Moin,

wie bei allen kannst Du hier wohl nur persönliche Ansichten bekommen und keine echten Zahlen.

Ich spiele auf den beiden verbliebenen deutschen Servern:
1. Destro auf Carroburg
2. Oder auf Drakenwald (aber nur im T1)
deswegen kann ich mehr zu Carroburg sagen.
Wir begrüßen in meiner Gilde ständig neue Spieler, nicht nur alte die sich eine neue Gilde suchen oder Zurückkehrer von anderen Spielern, wie das im Verhältnis steht mit den Leuten die dem Spiel den Rücken kehren, kann ich aber nicht sagen, solche Abgänge hatten wir in unserer Gilde schon länger nicht mehr.

Der Carroburg Server ist gut besucht und denselben Eindruck hab ich auch von DW.
Vielleicht ist Carroburg nicht ganz so voll wie DW, kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil es im T1 zeitgleich sehr ähnlich aussieht.
Nachwievor ist es so, daß eine Fraktion mal mehr, mal weniger dominiert und das ganze alle paar Wochen fast urplötzlich kippt.

Performance ist so ne Sache, ansich ist sie deutlich besser geworden, im normalen RVR kann ich mittlerweile auf voller Grafikqualität spielen, ohne allzugroße Ruckler zu haben.
Auf der anderen Seite treten hin und wieder Lag Orgien auf, wo man sie dann doch auch wieder nicht erwartet aber ich kann nun nicht in das Herz des Servers schauen.
Alles im allen ist doch eine deutliche Verbesserung zu verzeichnen.

Es gibt noch kein kostenpflichtiges Addon, das Spiel allein reicht noch dicke aus, wenn Du es neu anschaffen willst, man kann es bereits für 9-10 Euro mit 30 Tagen freier Spielzeit erhalten.


----------



## Teal (22. Januar 2010)

hiho!

1.) Stabil ja, wenn man den Zahlen im T1 glauben kann sogar leicht steigend. Ist aber eher eine subjektive Wahrnehmung, da es schon lange keine offiziellen Zahlen mehr gab.
2.) Drakenwald oder Carroburg - auf beiden Servern ist viel los (Drakenwald ist atm der vollste Server). Bei den englisch-sprachigen Servern ist Karak-Norn gut mit dabei.
3.) Ja hat es. Ich hatte zwar nie wirklich die Performance-Probleme, aber es soll allgemein besser geworden sein. Bei mir habe ich das gemerkt, da ich im RvR die Effekte nicht mehr ausschalten muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rest => Selber testen per Trial
4.) Es gibt kein Addon für WAR, Du meinst bestimmt "Die Länder der Toten". Das war ein Contentupdate, dass die RvR-Kampagne erweitert.


----------



## SmokyKami (22. Januar 2010)

Ah, Okay.

Ja ich habs damals vor allem aufgehört da ich im T3 anfang T4 einfach mit niemanden spielen konnte. Ich werds mir nun mal mit einem Trial Account ansehen und hoffe das es passt und ich auch jemand finde mit dem ich spielen kann..sonst ist das ganze eh wieder sinnlos.

Achja gab es da nicht ein angebot für alte Warhammer Leute für 10 Tage wieder mit War anzufangen. Gratis?! zumindest hatte ich mal so eine Mail.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2010)

SmokyKami schrieb:


> Ah, Okay.
> 
> Ja ich habs damals vor allem aufgehört da ich im T3 anfang T4 einfach mit niemanden spielen konnte. Ich werds mir nun mal mit einem Trial Account ansehen und hoffe das es passt und ich auch jemand finde mit dem ich spielen kann..sonst ist das ganze eh wieder sinnlos.
> 
> Achja gab es da nicht ein angebot für alte Warhammer Leute für 10 Tage wieder mit War anzufangen. Gratis?! zumindest hatte ich mal so eine Mail.



Das Angebot ist ausgelaufen, die Trial ist allerdings nun zeitlich unbegrenzt im T1. Allein ist man eigentlich nie mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dank Rekrutengilde und Ratschlagchannel.


----------



## SmokyKami (22. Januar 2010)

Dann probier ich das mal aus ^^ oh gott ich arme sau darf nun 3.7GB patch laden..urgs


----------



## Teal (22. Januar 2010)

Der Trial-Client ist nur 1 GB groß, der Rest wird nach Bedarf gestreamt.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (22. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das Angebot ist ausgelaufen, die Trial ist allerdings nun zeitlich unbegrenzt im T1. Allein ist man eigentlich nie mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um genau zu sein nur im Chaos-Imperiums Gebiet des T1 aber da ist auch immer ne Menge los


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hätt auch ma ne Frage:

Wieso kostet der Online Client mehr als der Einzelhändler Client? ( ganze 10 € )
Ich versteh einfach net wieso man den Online Client net einfach genauso billig macht.
Zumal noch damit geworben wird, dass im Einzelhändler Client 3 Postkarten usw... dabei sind.

Ich mein macht mir ja egtl nix aus, aber da ich gestern abend lvl 10 rr 10 geworden bin und es echt wieder mag, kommt des mir schon n weng blöd vor.
müssen die zwanghaft EH Clients loswerden weil die verstauben oder was is da los ?

ich mein ich bin jetzt net süchtig und muss sofort spielen, aber es regt mich doch ein klein wenig auf ^^

mfg Terror von Karak-Norn


----------



## Pymonte (14. Februar 2010)

Download Spiele sind immer teurer als die im Laden (s. Gamesload und Steam), liegt einfach daran, dass man mit der Faulheit der Spieler rechnet, die nicht extra nach dem Spiel suchen und dann dafür irgendwo hinfahren wollen/darauf warten wollen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Februar 2010)

mhh ich werds mir morgen beim MM kaufen für 9,99€ mit 3 karten usw... xD


----------



## Nadaria (15. Februar 2010)

Nachdem  Aion Content mäßig nichts zu bieten hat und lächerlicherweise jetzt auch noch virtuelle pralinenschachteln für 10 dollar eingeführt worden sind (ja events kosten inzwischen was support liegt dafür weiterhin bei 0) bin ich wieder bei WAR gelandet (hatte bei release mal ne weile gespielt).

Und ich muss sagen ein Spiel das endlich wieder Spass macht. Das einzige Problem ist das etwas mehr los sein könnte im T1 war richtig viel los (wohl ein paar mitgewechselt) im T2 ist auf Seite der Zerstörung (Carroburg) allerdings etwas flaute. 

Dafür kann aber das Spiel nichts. Und so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Viele Spiele haben im Gegensatz fast gar nichts im low lvl Bereich zu bieten. Aber WAR ist überall irgendwie anders. Es ist das erste Spiel wo ich nicht versessen darauf bin so schnell wie möglich hochzulvln. Man hat auch schon ab lvl 1 Spass ob ÖQ's oder Scenarien oder Open RvR es macht alles Spass und man hat überhaupt kein Problem damit sich Zeit zu lassen und alles mitzunehmen was es zu bieten hat.




Ich hoffe nur das es im Endcontentbereich so weiter geht... Das PvP ist bisher das beste was ich in sogenannten PvP Spielen gesehen habe und um Welten ausgereifter als das in Aion...




Mir machts auf jeden fall momentan Spass und hoffe das es so bleibt...




mfg


----------



## Thurgom (15. Februar 2010)

Sag bitte nicht, dass du ernsthaft DREI 50er Chars in Aion hochziehen musstest, um zu erkennen, dass dieses Spiel der totale Witz ist ?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. Februar 2010)

Eine Frage,bzgl. des Trial Patches...ich hab vor Monaten mit WAR aufgehört,da es mir damals etwas fad mitte 30 wurde (Durststrecke) und meine Gilde hatte sich leider immer mehr aufgelöst...Habe inzwischen immer mehr mitgekriegt,dass anscheinend sogar nun etwas mehr los ist,als damals...mit damals rede in von einer Zeitspanne von ca. 4 Monaten...Ich würde zumindest mal mit einem Trial Account mal schauen wollen,was sich so verändert hat.Habe allerdings noch auf meinem PC die bis dato Vollversion des Spiels und die Trialversion braucht ja eigentlich weniger...könnte das zu einem Prob werden bzw. müsste ich was bzgl. des Trial Acc´s nachpatchen oder könnte ich direkt losspielen?Also im T1 dann?


----------



## Terratec (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn du die Vollversion hast, kannst du theoretisch auch mit einem Trialaccount sofort losspielen - sofern du den aktuellsten Patch hast. Ob du dann (mit Trialaccdaten) den kompletten Patch ziehst, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Aber zumindest kannst du mit den Daten der Vollversion einen Trialacc spielen.


----------



## Palimbula (15. Februar 2010)

Terratec schrieb:


> Wenn du die Vollversion hast, kannst du theoretisch auch mit einem Trialaccount sofort losspielen - sofern du den aktuellsten Patch hast. Ob du dann (mit Trialaccdaten) den kompletten Patch ziehst, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Aber zumindest kannst du mit den Daten der Vollversion einen Trialacc spielen.



Du ziehst nach Installation alle Patches, auch mit dem Trial-Account. Bei einer frischen Installation sind das aktuell knappe 4 GB.


----------



## Nadaria (15. Februar 2010)

@Thurgom 

Auch WAR war am Anfang nicht der Brüller. Deswegen hatte ich in Aion auch Hoffnung das es sich ändert... Aber manche machen etwas in der Zeit und manche eben nicht... Während man an WAR gewerkelt hat (das sieht und merkt man), hat man sich halt in Aion auf "wichtigere" Dinge konzentriert (Bezahlservices, ingame Gegenstände gegen Geld).

Das ist es was mich sowohl an AoC (ist nicht mein Ding) und WAR beeindruckt bzw. ich von einem Spiel erwarte. Auch nach einem sehr schlechten Start gibt man sich Mühe die Probleme zu beheben auch wenn das bei beiden Spielen lange gedauert hat (der Unterschied ist man hat den ständigen Prozess mitverfolgen können vom ersten Tag an - den Eindruck über die Zeit das die Entwickler am Eier schaukeln sind hatte man zu keiner Sekunde).

Während sich in Aion in den Monaten eben 0.0 getan hat, hat WAR eben die Zeit sehr gut genutzt meiner Meinung nach.




Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh wie gesagt ein Spiel (wieder)gefunden zu haben was derzeit einfach Spass macht.


----------



## Rorgak (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann dir den Trial empfehlen, man ist zwar im T1 und auch nur in der Paarung Chaos - Imperium unterwegs, aber dort ist eigentlich immer was los. Der Trial hat auch Nachteile: nur bis lvl 10, keine Taktiken, keine Burgen, kein Endcontent...(auf den kann man eh pfeifen).

Ich hatte bis vor knapp 2 Monaten auch mein Abo laufen, aber ich muss ehrlich gesagt eingestehen der Spielspaß mit dem Trial liegt höher, man hat nicht ständig die Item-Spirale, tut nicht wieder dem Ruf hinterherrennen, wird in SCs nicht ins Jenseits gebombt, rennt nicht wieder dem neuen Set nach und wie gesagt im T1 ist immer was los xD. Das schöne an dem Trial ist das man einfach einloggen kann seinen 10er nimmt und spielt, man braucht keine Items mehr, sondern spielt einfach ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen wo man ne neue Waffe oder rüstung herbekommt. 

Die Länder der Toten sind ein neues Gebiet mit ein paar Instanzen, einige Items die man dort aus dem PvE gewinnt sind schon Pflicht seien es Waffen, Talismane oder Schmuckstücke....Also immer schon Grinden und in die Instanz rennen.

Die Performance ist wesentlich besser als zu der Zeit wo du aktiv warst, ABER seit den letzten Patches bemerke zumindest ich wieder verstärkt Lags woran das liegt keine Ahnung.

Fazit: Probier die Trial, wenn es dir gefällt mach nen Abo draus, aber behalte im Hinterkopf, dass der Endcontent oder das was MYthic so bezeichnet zumindest auf dt. Servern für Destros nicht zugänglich ist und eigentlich auch im Ganzen leider zu oft PvE ist.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

Naja, das PvE in LotD muss man nicht machen, der %Satz an Leuten, die wirklich alles wichtige von dort haben ist noch sehr gering. Mit dem nächsten Patch kommen dann auch Waffen übers RvR/Szenarien und mit 1.3.5 wollen sie ja (auf jedenfall laut dem letzten Q&A) die Hauptstadt endlich ins RvR verlagern. Wie das genau aussieht weiß natürlich außer Mythic noch keiner, genug Umsetzungsideen gabs aber (es würde ja schon reichen, die Kampfzone Hauptstadt-Festung zu mergen, damit das Gebiet größer ist und nicht so viele Spieler in der Hauptstadt rumeiern).


----------



## Rorgak (15. Februar 2010)

Tut mir Leid Pyrmonte, aber die Aussagen die von Mythic kommen sind so zuverlässig und wertvoll wie eine Aussage eines beliebigen Politikers zu einem beliebigen Thema das er am nächsten Tag schon wieder ganz anders sieht und alles so gar nicht gesagt hat xD. 

Aber das beste ist ausprobieren, entweder erst mit Trial oder gleich volles Risiko  ;-). Dann kannst du ja selber herausfinden, ob

a.) War deine Erfüllung ist 
b.) War nicht schlecht, aber keine 13 € Wert ist (sprich Trial)
c.) oder es nichts für dich ist.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

stimmt, es wurde ja auch nie eine einzige Ankündigung gehalten. Wie komm ich bloß darauf... [ACHTUNG: Text kann Sakrasmus enthalten]


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2010)

Also das mit dem Warhammer für 9,99&#8364; is echtn witz.
Ich war bei 2 von 3 Einzelhändlern um zu kucken obs da is und zu kaufen.
Was war ??

Nichts.

Mediamarkt Verkäufer :"Ham wir nich"
Saturn Verkäufer :"Ham wir nich"

Undn Gamestop gibts bei uns nicht.

Ende der Geschichte : Ich hätt mir am Samstag Abend die Online Lizenz kaufen sollen, die zwar 10&#8364; teurer is, mir aber die Spritkosten und Wertverfall des Autos gespart hätte.

Ich bin beileibe kein Pfennigfuchser, aber sowas kanns doch echt nich sein.


Also entweder ich wohn einfach in nem Kaff indem die 2 Händler das Spiel net haben oder es is einfach nur dumm gelaufen und sie hatten es gerade nicht oder meine anfängliche "Sparmentalität" wird mir zum verhängniss.

Edit : Meine drecks Sparkassenkarte wollen sie auch nich akzeptieren.
Byebye WAR


----------



## Rorgak (15. Februar 2010)

Es wurden etliche Ankündigungen NICHT gehalten (Achtung kein Sarkasmus). Mal davon abgesehen ist es mir egal was Mythic noch verspricht oder nicht. Trial = kostenlos, sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen xD.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Es wurden etliche Ankündigungen NICHT gehalten (Achtung kein Sarkasmus). Mal davon abgesehen ist es mir egal was Mythic noch verspricht oder nicht. Trial = kostenlos, sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen xD.



na dann aber mal her mit den Fakten. Und lass die anderen Hauptstädte mal weg, die wurden schon 1 Monat nach release erstmal auf Eis gelegt mit Ankündigung. Wenns da so viel gibt, fallen dir ja sicherlich 10 Sachen ein.


----------



## Rorgak (15. Februar 2010)

Mal schaun was mir spontan einfällt:

a.) ahja die Stats für die Items wollten Sie mal überarbeiten....leider nie bzw. nie ordentlich geschehen
b.) Hauptstädte, natürlich wurden die anfangs wieder zurückgehalten, mit dem versprechen das sie implementiert werden....irgendwann...oder nirgendwann xD.
c.) Belagerungswaffen.....tja ich bedien doch lieber weiterhin nen BW oder ne Sorc...die sind effektiver als nen Riesengeschütz ;-)
d.) Klassenbalance...jaja da wurde ja dran rumgeschraubt, nur wie will man was balancen wenn sie nicht mal bugfrei sind?
e.) Überarbeitung der Sets auch angekündigt....wurden die Stats darauf angefasst ich glaube nicht...
f.) Die Liebe für den Magus, ja wo ist denn die hin......
g.) secondary stat system, versprochen auf den testserver beerdigt.....working as intended ;-).
h.) Stat - Berechnung im Charfenster: 5 mal einloggen 5 mal verschiedene Stats, bekannt, wird dran gearbeitet....angeblich ;-)
i.) Für begrenzte Zeit Spielerlimetierung für Festungen...
j.) Für begrenzte Zeit Festungen rausnehmen....
k.) Warum heißt mein Schwarzork so und ist doch keiner? Weder schwarz noch der Größtä?
l.) Bogi....auch schon wieder 2 monate her, ja wir arbeiten dran...klar ;-)
m.) Achja wir machen Burgbelagerungen spannender, klatsch 2te Rampe fertig.....

Je länger ich drüber nachdenken würde desto mehr würde mir wohl einfallen, aber das ist es mir nciht Wert, wie gesagt mir ist es seit ein paar Monaten egal was sie versprechen, was sie versprochen haben und was sie versprechen werden. Das tangiert mich nur noch peripher xD. Wenn du damit zufrieden bist wie es ist und wie daran gearbeitet wird ist das ja schön für dich :-).
Mehr werde ich zu diesem Thema nicht schreiben.


----------



## C0ntra (15. Februar 2010)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Mal schaun was mir spontan einfällt:
> 
> a.) ahja die Stats für die Items wollten Sie mal überarbeiten....leider nie bzw. nie ordentlich geschehen
> b.) Hauptstädte, natürlich wurden die anfangs wieder zurückgehalten, mit dem versprechen das sie implementiert werden....irgendwann...oder nirgendwann xD.
> ...



Wo sind denn das Ankündigungen? Das sind Sachen, die dir nicht gefallen oder Bugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ei da hast du wohl lange drüber nachgedacht.
Denk lieber darüber nach, was eine Ankündigung enthalten muss, damit es eine ist.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wo sind denn das Ankündigungen? Das sind Sachen, die dir nicht gefallen oder Bugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dito, da ist viel Luft, aber keine einzige Ankündigung zu sehen. sry, aber fail.


----------



## Berghammer71 (15. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Warhammer für 9,99€ is echtn witz.
> Ich war bei 2 von 3 Einzelhändlern um zu kucken obs da is und zu kaufen.
> Was war ??
> 
> ...



Tja, also wo es nicht mal die Testversion gab hab ich die Vollversion für *3-6 Euro samt 30 Tage freier Spielzeit* gekauft,
*allerdings innerhalb von 3 Minuten mit 20 Minuten Wartezeit* *G*.

_Pymonte hat recht, vergleichen lohnt sich!

_


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. Februar 2010)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir den Trial empfehlen, man ist zwar im T1 und auch nur in der Paarung Chaos - Imperium unterwegs, aber dort ist eigentlich immer was los. Der Trial hat auch Nachteile: nur bis lvl 10, keine Taktiken, keine Burgen, kein Endcontent...(auf den kann man eh pfeifen).
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor knapp 2 Monaten auch mein Abo laufen, aber ich muss ehrlich gesagt eingestehen der Spielspaß mit dem Trial liegt höher, man hat nicht ständig die Item-Spirale, tut nicht wieder dem Ruf hinterherrennen, wird in SCs nicht ins Jenseits gebombt, rennt nicht wieder dem neuen Set nach und wie gesagt im T1 ist immer was los xD. Das schöne an dem Trial ist das man einfach einloggen kann seinen 10er nimmt und spielt, man braucht keine Items mehr, sondern spielt einfach ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen wo man ne neue Waffe oder rüstung herbekommt.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Meinung und deinen Einblick,aber du hast meinen Beitrag etwas überlesen...ich sagte,dass ich bereits vor meiner Pause gespielt hätte bis Mitte 30 und dann aufgehört habe...Dh. ich bin kein Neuling,daher benötige ich keine objektive Meinung,ich hab bereits damals viel vom Content (bis zu diesem lvl) gesehen.Und,klar,dass einem der Endcontent nicht Spaß macht,wenn man mit der falschen Einstellung rein geht...Hier gehts nicht hauptsächlich um´s Itemfarming (vergesst das doch endlich...) sondern auch um das Moschn.Das aber haben leider viele vergessen.


----------



## pulla_man (15. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wo sind denn das Ankündigungen? Das sind Sachen, die dir nicht gefallen oder Bugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





da fällt mir doch spontan das SITZEN emote ein. sollte laut mythic mit 1.3.3 kommen, kommt mit 1.3.4 immer noch nicht. 
wiederimplementierung der festungen. das wurde von mythic angekündigt. bis heute noch nichts näheres erfahren.
auch das secondary stat system. stark angeküpndigt, nie aufm server gesehen.


und quatsch dir nicht wieder alles schön. klar warhammer wird weiterhin bearbeitet, aber so schön wie du alles siehst ist es definitiv nicht


----------



## DrunkPunk (15. Februar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wo sind denn das Ankündigungen? Das sind Sachen, die dir nicht gefallen oder Bugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2/3 davon sind ehemalige Ankündigungen, auch wenn keine feste Termine oder so genannt wurden. Bestes und sowieso alles Vernichtende Beispiel für die Glaubwürdigkeit ihrer Versprechen sind eh Hauptstädte.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2010)

DrunkPunk schrieb:


> 2/3 davon sind ehemalige Ankündigungen, auch wenn keine feste Termine oder so genannt wurden. Bestes und sowieso alles Vernichtende Beispiel für die Glaubwürdigkeit ihrer Versprechen sind eh Hauptstädte.



ha, da hätte mal jemand die News verfolgen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gern nochmal:

"a.) ahja die Stats für die Items wollten Sie mal überarbeiten....leider nie bzw. nie ordentlich geschehen"
Ehrlich? Es sollten mal alle Items von 1-40 überarbeitet werden, dass ist sowohl designtechnisch als auch mit Stats passiert. Die Endsets sind bisher noch nciht angerührt oder angekündigt wurden.

"b.) Hauptstädte, natürlich wurden die anfangs wieder zurückgehalten, mit dem versprechen das sie implementiert werden....irgendwann...oder nirgendwann xD."
Na zum Glück haben sie noch im ersten Monat nach Release geschrieben, dass die Hauptstädte vorerst NICHT ins Spiel implementiert werden, da man sie weder sinnvoll einbauen kann, noch sie irgendeinen Nutzen hätten. Jamil hat dann zwar immer mal gesagt, die kommen sicherlich irgendwann mal, aber GOA != Mythic.

"c.) Belagerungswaffen.....tja ich bedien doch lieber weiterhin nen BW oder ne Sorc...die sind effektiver als nen Riesengeschütz ;-)"
Hm, dafür kann ich keine Ankündigung finden. Bist du dir sicher das Mythic "olololol i pwn all da otha playas"-Geschütze geplant hat? Ich nicht.

"d.) Klassenbalance...jaja da wurde ja dran rumgeschraubt, nur wie will man was balancen wenn sie nicht mal bugfrei sind?"
Hm, dummer Flame. Hat weder was mit Ankündigungen noch mit unerfüllten Ankündigungen zu tun. AoE wurde generft, CB sind nun wieder salonfähig, Erzi/Schami sind besser usw. Der Super Siggi, der jeden Debuff mit einem Heal entfernt wurde generft. Und so kann man weiter machen...

"e.) Überarbeitung der Sets auch angekündigt....wurden die Stats darauf angefasst ich glaube nicht..."
Ja, GRAFISCHE Überarbeitung. Eine Schande, dass dabei die Stats nciht gleich mit überarbeitet wurden. So ein Schadensbonus in Blutrot oder ein Heilbonus in Pink hätte echt was gehabt.

"f.) Die Liebe für den Magus, ja wo ist denn die hin......"
Hm, wusste gar nicht, das Mythic ein großes Announcement gebracht hat, wo sie den Magus zum neuen FotM machen wollten...

"g.) secondary stat system, versprochen auf den testserver beerdigt.....working as intended ;-)."
Stimmt, wurde entfernt, weils eben nicht working as intended war. Hättest du lieber ein bugged-Statsystem gehabt? Naja, wenigstens hättest du dann einen echten Grund zum nörgeln.

"h.) Stat - Berechnung im Charfenster: 5 mal einloggen 5 mal verschiedene Stats, bekannt, wird dran gearbeitet....angeblich ;-)"
Nie erlebt. Und selbst wenn, dazu gabs nei eine große Ankündigung, das läuft unter Bugfixing

"i.) Für begrenzte Zeit Spielerlimetierung für Festungen..."
Also die Festungen haben keine Spielerlimitierungen mehr

"j.) Für begrenzte Zeit Festungen rausnehmen...."
Begrenzte Zeit ist kein Zeitrahmen wie 1 Monat oder 1 Jahr. Man hat gesehen, dass die Festungen die Server abschmieren lassen, daher erstmal zeitlich begrenztes Limit. Da man das Problem so nicht lösen konnte, wurden die Festungen entfernt, damit auch das Thema "Spielerlimetierung für Festungen" abgehakt. Solange keine Nachricht kommt, dass die Festungen nie wieder kommen, ist alles was bisher zum Thema abgelassen wird, Gesülze. Vielleicht kommen sie mit 1.3.5 wieder, als Teil des neuen RvR-Stadtkampfes (an dem derzeit das RvR Team arbeitet, siehe hier)

"k.) Warum heißt mein Schwarzork so und ist doch keiner? Weder schwarz noch der Größtä?"
Warum heißt der Maschinist Maschinist, wo er doch gar keine Maschine ist? Wie man seinen Ork färbt ist jedem selbst überlassen, man kann ihn auch sehr dunkel und schwarzorkig färben. Ein Spalta kann per se übrigens auch ein Schwarzork sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das einzige was ich auch nicht mag ist, dass der Spalta größer wird als der BO. Aber dazu schreiben ja viele Leute Tickets. Und eine Ankündigung, dass der BO größer sein wird als der Spalta gab es auch nicht.

"l.) Bogi....auch schon wieder 2 monate her, ja wir arbeiten dran...klar ;-)"
GOA arbeitet daran. Mythic hat an dieser Stelle erstmal nix mit zu tun.

"m.) Achja wir machen Burgbelagerungen spannender, klatsch 2te Rampe fertig....."
Und? Eine 2. Rampe wurde versprochen und gehalten. Nur weil es DIR nicht gefällt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Ankündigung nicht eingehalten wurde.

"da fällt mir doch spontan das SITZEN emote ein. sollte laut mythic mit 1.3.3 kommen, kommt mit 1.3.4 immer noch nicht. "
Stimmt, das fehlt mir auch. Das ist auch das einzige, wo ich mich frage, warum sie das nicht gebacken kriegen, vor allem nach der Zeit nicht.

"wiederimplementierung der festungen. das wurde von mythic angekündigt. bis heute noch nichts näheres erfahren."
s.o. nur weil da nichts zu gesagt wurde, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie weg sind. Sie sollten btw in neuer Form wieder kommen, also vermutlich nicht mit ihrer alten Funktion

"auch das secondary stat system. stark angeküpndigt, nie aufm server gesehen."
Ja, das wurde vorher gestrichen, aber stark angekündigt ist was anderes. Es wurde angekündigt, aber aufgrund von starken Balancingproblemen (WP und ST sollten z.B. den Critheal des Siggis um 5-75% erhöhen, je nachdem wie hoch die Werte sind) hat es das Feature dann doch nicht ins Spiel geschafft, vielleicht sollte man darüber froh sein. Denn wer weiß was danach hätte alles wieder gepatcht werden müssen.

"und quatsch dir nicht wieder alles schön. klar warhammer wird weiterhin bearbeitet, aber so schön wie du alles siehst ist es definitiv nicht"
*lach* hach ja, wenn Leute andere Ansichten nicht akzeptieren können. Schön. Intoleranz ist schon was feines.


----------



## Thurgom (15. Februar 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @Thurgom
> 
> Auch WAR war am Anfang nicht der Brüller. Deswegen hatte ich in Aion auch Hoffnung das es sich ändert... Aber manche machen etwas in der Zeit und manche eben nicht... Während man an WAR gewerkelt hat (das sieht und merkt man), hat man sich halt in Aion auf "wichtigere" Dinge konzentriert (Bezahlservices, ingame Gegenstände gegen Geld).
> 
> ...



Joa, das kann ich so nur unterschreiben.

Ich habe Aion auch gespielt und hatte Hoffnungen, zu Beginn. Aber als ich dann Level40+ erreicht habe, wurde mir langsam klar auf was dieses Spiel rauslaufen wird. Und vor allen Dingen, wie die Community tickt... Da war mir dann schnell klar, dass ich als reiner PvP-Spieler in Aion sicher nicht glücklich werden kann. Deswegen auch die Frage an dich, warum du gleich drei Chars auf Lev50 gegrindet hast... ich stell mir das ziemlich furchtbar vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WAR war es zu Beginn wirklich teilweise schlimm. Viele Bugs und Performance Probleme. ABER der große Vorteil von WAR war schon immer und wird es auch bleiben, dass man von Lev1 - Lev40 immer Alternativen hat und je nach Vorlieben seinen Char leveln kann. Das habe ich bis jetzt in keinem Spiel so erlebt und es ist ein riesiger Plus-Punkt, imo. Dass es zwischendurch immer wieder Probleme gab/gibt, ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen logisch (Balancing, Bugs, etc.) und die meisten wurden bereits behoben.


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. Februar 2010)

Kann Pymonte und Thurgom nur zustimmen.Versteh deshalb auch gar nicht,was alle haben.Es wird an dem Spiel gearbeitet und es wird trotzdem gemeckert.Und denkt ihr,die ganzen Superspiele,wie WoW,sind bereits imba auf die Welt gekommen?Fail.Da war es teilweise noch vieeeel schlimmer.


----------



## Irn-Bru (15. Februar 2010)

Welche Alternative haben denn Spieler die hauptsächlich an PVP interessiert sind(richtiges PVP nicht PVP wo jede Klasse gegen jede Klasse eine chance hat)? WoW sicher nicht, Aion? bedingt...... Wer auf PVE steht und sich voll dem Sammeltrieb hingeben will bzw. dafür empfänglich ist, spielt WoW. Wer gerne große Schlachten mag spielt Warhammer.... oder gibt es da eine Alternative? GW evtl. kenne das spiel aber nicht.


----------



## Pente (16. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> na dann aber mal her mit den Fakten. Und lass die anderen Hauptstädte mal weg, die wurden schon 1 Monat nach release erstmal auf Eis gelegt mit Ankündigung. Wenns da so viel gibt, fallen dir ja sicherlich 10 Sachen ein.


Oh die alt bekannte Diskussion und ich sag's ehrlich frei heraus: man kann Warhammer Online mögen, es kann einem Spass machen aber bitte schreibt doch nicht solche Sachen. Natürlich hat Mythic sehr viel versprochen was bis zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt bei Leibe nicht gehalten wurde. Es beginnt allein schon mit banalen Dingen wie "der feindliche König kann nicht sterben, er wird von der siegreichen Fraktion in die eigene Hauptstadt eskortiert. Auf dem Weg dorthin kann die Eskorte überfallen und geplündert werden." ... Wie war es in der Beta? Richtig: der König fiel tot um. Wie war es zu Release: richtig der König fiel tot um und wie ist es heute noch? Ach ja richtig: er fällt nach wie vor tot um und nichts mit Eskorte und der Gleichen.

Ich habe seit Beginn der closed Beta die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online beobachtet und oft auf buffed.de oder im buffed-Magazin darüber berichtet. Warum ich es heute nicht mehr tue? Für mich ist Warhammer nicht das was es werden sollte und schon dreimal nicht das was Mythic der Spielerschaft versprochen hat. Die Liste der Dinge die nicht eingeführt wurden obwohl sie versprochen waren kann ich noch endlos fortführen aber ich sehe eigentlich keinen Sinn darin.

Diejenigen die Warhammer Online so mögen wie es ist sollen es spielen und Spass dran haben und gut ist. Aber versucht doch bitte nicht den anderen irgendeine Illusion zu machen von wegen bei Warhammer Online wäre alles super toll und alles ist genau so gelaufen wie es die Entwickler gesagt und geplant haben. Das es nicht so ist sieht jeder und jeder noch so besessene Fan müsste mittlerweile gemerkt haben, dass Warhammer Online inhaltlich keine großen Erweiterungen mehr bekommt. Der letzte große Content-Patch war Anfang Juni 2009 und das ist nun bereits über 7 Monate her. Hasst mich von mir aus für diese Aussage aber das ist nunmal der aktuelle status quo von Warhammer Online.



Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Kann Pymonte und Thurgom nur zustimmen.Versteh deshalb auch gar nicht,was alle haben.Es wird an dem Spiel gearbeitet und es wird trotzdem gemeckert.Und denkt ihr,die ganzen Superspiele,wie WoW,sind bereits imba auf die Welt gekommen?Fail.Da war es teilweise noch vieeeel schlimmer.


Nein WoW kam natürlich nicht perfekt auf den Markt. Nur WoW hatte einen entscheidenden Vorteil den Warhammer Online nie hatte: die MMO Spielerschaft war noch nicht so groß, die Erwartungen der Masse an ein solches Spiel entsprechend gering. Blizzard konnte sich mit Content-Patches Zeit lassen da es bei Release sehr wenig "extrem" Spieler gab die auf Maxlevel gepowered haben nur um als erster irgend einen Endcontent zu bestreiten. Dieser Kampf um die "Firstkills" u.d.g. entspringt aus WoW und genau das ist das Problem das nun jedes neue MMO hat: es muss bereits mit einem vielfältigem Endcontent aufwarten da die Spieler dieses einfach erwarten. Lags, Bugs usw. all das darf bei Release nicht mehr in großem Maße vorhanden sein, egal ob es bei WoW nun ähnlich war oder nicht ... die Erwartungshaltung der Spieler heute ist eine ganz andere als damals und genau daran scheitern im Moment sehr viele MMOs und Entwickler.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Oh die alt bekannte Diskussion und ich sag's ehrlich frei heraus: man kann Warhammer Online mögen, es kann einem Spass machen aber bitte schreibt doch nicht solche Sachen. Natürlich hat Mythic sehr viel versprochen was bis zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt bei Leibe nicht gehalten wurde. Es beginnt allein schon mit banalen Dingen wie "der feindliche König kann nicht sterben, er wird von der siegreichen Fraktion in die eigene Hauptstadt eskortiert. Auf dem Weg dorthin kann die Eskorte überfallen und geplündert werden." ... Wie war es in der Beta? Richtig: der König fiel tot um. Wie war es zu Release: richtig der König fiel tot um und wie ist es heute noch? Ach ja richtig: er fällt nach wie vor tot um und nichts mit Eskorte und der Gleichen.
> 
> Ich habe seit Beginn der closed Beta die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online beobachtet und oft auf buffed.de oder im buffed-Magazin darüber berichtet. Warum ich es heute nicht mehr tue? Für mich ist Warhammer nicht das was es werden sollte und schon dreimal nicht das was Mythic der Spielerschaft versprochen hat. Die Liste der Dinge die nicht eingeführt wurden obwohl sie versprochen waren kann ich noch endlos fortführen aber ich sehe eigentlich keinen Sinn darin.
> 
> ...



Möp, also ich hab nach dem letzten IC- Großraid Tchar'Zanek gesehen, wie er eskortiert wurde in AD. Ok, man eskortiert ihn nicht außerhalb, aber das Feature ist zum Teil drin. Und ja, in der CB ist einiges raus gefallen, auch davor schon. z.B. das sich die Charaktäre mit dem Level/RR verändern. Aber irgendwo ist das für ein Spiel in der Entwicklung noch normal (Stalker sollt ja auch ein Open World Game werden, mit Autofahren und was für Features. Was daraus gewurden ist, sieht man ja. Das gleiche bei G3. Und Housing gibt es z.B. immer noch nicht in WoW, nur um die olle Kamelle mal wieder aufzuwärmen^^). Mir ging es ja primär nur um Ankündigungen für Patches, die danach nicht eingehalten wurden, denn das sind die relevanten Sachen. Weil viele Leute so tun, als würd Mythic sagen: morgen gibts 10 neue Klassen, 3 neue Gebiete und 200 neue RR und dann kommt nix. Nö, so ist es nicht. Bis auf Secondary Stats und sitzen (wobei das, wie schon gesagt, langsam peinlich wird) hat es doch der Großteil der Änderung in das Spiel geschafft. Bessere Performance, weniger Bugs, Veränderungen des Hauptstadtkampfes usw. Das es nicht immer so war, wie Spieler X es sich vorgestellt hat, heißt noch lange nicht, dass es nicht eingehalten wurde.


----------



## Pente (16. Februar 2010)

Ok um weitere Beispiele zu nennen von Dingen die versprochen wurden und nie kamen: es war immer von "leicht gepanzerten", "mittel gepanzerten" und "schwer gepanzerten" Mounts die Rede. Komisch im Spiel gab es immer nur eine Mountvariante. Jaja es gab noch die "tollen" Gildenmounts die nichts anderes waren als die normalen Mounts mit anderer Farbe. Auch Dinge wie das eigene Mount mit Trophäen schmücken kamen nie ins Spiel. Im Bezug auf die Meisterschaftspfade wurde von Anfang an von Mythic gesagt, dass es nicht so sein wird, dass man einfach zum Trainer geht und gegen Geld umskilled sondern man dafür Aufgaben erledigen muss und sich das Ganze eher an DAoC orientiert ... dort musste man einen Raidboss legen wenn man umskillen wollte. Die Meisterschaftspfade sind dann ein weiterer Punkt denn diese haben leider mit dem ursprünglich vorgestelltem Skillsystem garnichts mehr gemeinsam. Ursprünglich hatte man Kernfähigkeiten und Sekundärfähigkeiten die man skillen konnte. Einige Skills konnte man nicht einfach lernen sondern musste eine Questreihe dafür absolvieren. Dies wurde in einem frühen Stadium präsentiert und war die deutlich bessere Variante des Talentpunktesystems. Leider fiel auch dies der Vereinfachung zum Opfer und kam so nie ins Spiel. Wir können direkt mit den Berufen weiter machen: die Berufe wie sie im Spiel zu finden sind haben es eigentlich garnicht verdient als solche genannt zu werden. Mythic hat immer von einem tollen Crafting geschwärmt das neue Ideen bringt und es hat in der Tat gute Ansätze nur leider ist das gesamte System lieblos, nutzlos und besten Falls eine abgespeckte Version eines wirklich guten Crafting Gedankens.

Du siehst ich kann die Liste der Dinge die nicht gehalten wurden und bei weitem nicht so waren wie Mythic es versprach wirklich noch endlos fortführen. Es macht in meinen Augen nur leider keinen Sinn. Wozu sollte ich das tun? Damit alle denken ich würde Warhammer Online flamen? Das ist nicht meine Absicht und war es noch nie ... aber das aktuelle Warhammer Online ist Meilen von dem entfernt was es laut Mythic werden sollte.


----------



## Palimbula (16. Februar 2010)

Um nochmal das Thema Warhammer Online - Vollversion aufzugreifen:

Bei Amazon gibt es diese derzeit ab € 4,49 (nicht Amazon selbst) bzw. für € 8,14 (Amazon selbst) --> *klick mich* . Die Lieferung dauert in der Regel einen Werktag. Alternativ kann man auch nur eine elektronische Version kaufen. Diese gibt es für € 9,95 bei *Gamesload* oder im *EA-Store*. Sicherlich gibt es auch andere Anbieter, die ich aber nicht kenne. Das Mythic selbst für die elektronische Version € 19,99 verlangt kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich habe mir zuerst einen Trial-Account geholt und diesen dann letzte Woche zu einem "normalem" Account frei geschaltet. Das kam mich billiger als meinen alten Account mit einem neuen Abo wieder ins Leben zu rufen.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ok um weitere Beispiele zu nennen von Dingen die versprochen wurden und nie kamen: es war immer von "leicht gepanzerten", "mittel gepanzerten" und "schwer gepanzerten" Mounts die Rede. Komisch im Spiel gab es immer nur eine Mountvariante. Jaja es gab noch die "tollen" Gildenmounts die nichts anderes waren als die normalen Mounts mit anderer Farbe. Auch Dinge wie das eigene Mount mit Trophäen schmücken kamen nie ins Spiel. Im Bezug auf die Meisterschaftspfade wurde von Anfang an von Mythic gesagt, dass es nicht so sein wird, dass man einfach zum Trainer geht und gegen Geld umskilled sondern man dafür Aufgaben erledigen muss und sich das Ganze eher an DAoC orientiert ... dort musste man einen Raidboss legen wenn man umskillen wollte. Die Meisterschaftspfade sind dann ein weiterer Punkt denn diese haben leider mit dem ursprünglich vorgestelltem Skillsystem garnichts mehr gemeinsam. Ursprünglich hatte man Kernfähigkeiten und Sekundärfähigkeiten die man skillen konnte. Einige Skills konnte man nicht einfach lernen sondern musste eine Questreihe dafür absolvieren. Dies wurde in einem frühen Stadium präsentiert und war die deutlich bessere Variante des Talentpunktesystems. Leider fiel auch dies der Vereinfachung zum Opfer und kam so nie ins Spiel. Wir können direkt mit den Berufen weiter machen: die Berufe wie sie im Spiel zu finden sind haben es eigentlich garnicht verdient als solche genannt zu werden. Mythic hat immer von einem tollen Crafting geschwärmt das neue Ideen bringt und es hat in der Tat gute Ansätze nur leider ist das gesamte System lieblos, nutzlos und besten Falls eine abgespeckte Version eines wirklich guten Crafting Gedankens.
> 
> Du siehst ich kann die Liste der Dinge die nicht gehalten wurden und bei weitem nicht so waren wie Mythic es versprach wirklich noch endlos fortführen. Es macht in meinen Augen nur leider keinen Sinn. Wozu sollte ich das tun? Damit alle denken ich würde Warhammer Online flamen? Das ist nicht meine Absicht und war es noch nie ... aber das aktuelle Warhammer Online ist Meilen von dem entfernt was es laut Mythic werden sollte.


und die Sachen wurden alle nach Release versporchen? ich glaube nicht.

Btw das Gilden Mount ist 10% schneller und gibt einen Niederschlagen-Schutz von 25% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (16. Februar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> und die Sachen wurden alle nach Release versporchen? ich glaube nicht.



"Erweiterung des RvR-Einflusssytems"

"Umfangreiche Klassenüberarbeitungen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Aufhebung der Spielerbegrenzung in Festungen"
"Das Forum wird irgendwann die Betaphase beenden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Der Handwerkszutatenhändler in Sigmars Hammer wird einzigartige Sachen anbieten"

"Kürzere Ladezeiten bei Gebietswechsel" (Wurde extrem lauthals gelobt und kam tatsächlich ins Spiel - bis zum ersten Hotfix, seitdem ist alles wie früher)

"Noch bessere Hauptstadtbelagerungen!"

Und frag mal die Leute, die schonmal den Gildenrang 40 Altar benutzt haben, ob sie etwas von der göttlichen Macht gespürt haben, die den Gegner zerschmettert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob die Spieler heutzutage verwöhnter, ungeduldiger sind weiß ich nicht. WoW muss aber was richtig gemacht haben, das sie ständigen Spielerzufluss haben während bei WaR irgendwas schief laufen muss, wenn sie seit Release Server schließen müssen. Ob sich die Communitiy so extrem gewandelt hat in 3 Jahren, ich weiß ja nicht. Auch vor 2005 sind MMORPG's gefloppt wenn sie mies waren (Asherons Call 2 z.b.), das ist keine neue Entwicklung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> "Erweiterung des RvR-Einflusssytems"
> 
> "Umfangreiche Klassenüberarbeitungen"
> 
> ...



Und auch hier wieder, es ist nur dein Empfinden, dass dir nicht gefällt, was gekommen ist. Aber geändert wurde was. Der tolle GR40 Altar wurde vermutlich deswegen geschwächt ins Spiel eingebaut, damit die Verteidigung eienr GR40 Burg eben nicht nur darauf beruht. Ist wie mit den Kriegsmaschinen. Sicherlich könnte eine Kanone auch wie im TTop 5-10 Leute pro Schuss umbringen, aber würde das wirklich Spielspaß bedeuten? Würde es dir Spaß machen eine GR40 Burg anzugreifen und kurz vorm Lord dann vom Mega-AoE des Altars gekillt zu werden und dann, mit etwas Pech die Tore vor der Nase zu gehen zu sehen, damit man wieder bei 0 anfängt. Und nach 10min ist das Ding wieder Ready 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, die Announcements von Mythic sind typisch amerikanisch immer großspurig, das stimmt schon. Aber nichtsdesto trotz wurden sie eingehalten. Das Forum ist btw eine GOA Sache... und da sollte ja auch schon die Flashseite vor Monaten überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Peraine1 (16. Februar 2010)

Das RVR Einflusssystem wurde nach der Ersteinführung nicht verändert. Die Spielerbegrenzung wurde nie aufgehoben. Viele der versprochenen Klassenüberabeitungen fanden nicht statt. Die Ladezeiten wurden nicht verkürzt. Der Händler in Sigmars Hammer bietet nichts besonders an.

Du pickst dir den Altar aus und durch deine Argumentation dagegen versuchts du alles zu entschuldigen. Dabei passt das "Gefällt dir halt nur nicht" nirgend anders.


Achja, das Mythic Forum ist auch noch Beta. Nur so am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (16. Februar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Du siehst ich kann die Liste der Dinge die nicht gehalten wurden und bei weitem nicht so waren wie Mythic es versprach wirklich noch endlos fortführen. Es macht in meinen Augen nur leider keinen Sinn. Wozu sollte ich das tun? Damit alle denken ich würde Warhammer Online flamen? Das ist nicht meine Absicht und war es noch nie ... aber das aktuelle Warhammer Online ist Meilen von dem entfernt was es laut Mythic werden sollte.



"Flamen" tut doch jeder schon in dem Moment, in dem er eben *nicht* dieselbe Meinung vertritt und wie diese ein alterstarrsinniger Greis vehement verteidigt. So läuft es doch immer wieder hier ab...und wenn was nicht widerlegt werden kann ist es eben subjektiv, weil "das gefällt dir bloss nicht, kam nur in einer abgewandelten Form". Also *ich* habe das schon gesehen..." Vor Monaten hatte ich mal was über das sogenannte Crafting geschrieben (was den Namen ja nun nicht wirklich verdient), "braucht man nicht, weil es ist Krieg" bla bla. Ja klar, aber /sit sollte noch implementiert werden, "ka warum die das bisher nicht gebacken kriegen." Im Krieg sitzt man auch nicht wirklich...und wenn dann nicht oft.

Nix einstecken können, aber immer schön "austeilen" und jeden "Flamer" in Grund und Boden "argumentieren", egal wie haltlos die Argumente auch sein mögen ist in meinen Augen einfach nur verbohrt. Das Offi-Forum spricht eine ganz andere Spache, aber dort sind eh alles nur Flamer und Schlechtmacher die dazu noch keinen Plan haben.


----------



## Churchak (16. Februar 2010)

ich misch mich in eure Unterhaltung nur ungern ein da ich mich eigendlich raushalten wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aaaaber



Peraine1 schrieb:


> Der Händler in Sigmars Hammer bietet nichts besonders an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das stimmt so nicht zB bekommst du nur beim gildenhändler zB Zutaten für nen Rezz-Trank ,nur da Portrollen und nur da die Gildenmounts. Ich weiss das ist nun ned sooo doll wie wenns da superduper Epixxxx geben würd aber nun ja. ^^
So das wars schon weitermachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps weil ichs gerad noch sah ^^


Miracolax schrieb:


> Nix einstecken können, aber immer schön "austeilen" und jeden "Flamer" in Grund und Boden "argumentieren", egal wie haltlos die Argumente auch sein mögen ist in meinen Augen einfach nur verbohrt.



das ist doch genau das was dich anmacht und dich immer wieder mit deinem bohrer zu uns führt Hase. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkalito (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass ein Dark Age of Camelot 2 damals die bessere Entscheidung gewesen wäre. Ich glaube einfach, damit hätte man einen echten Konkurrenten für WoW schaffen können. Ich träume ja immer noch davon, eines Tages diese News zu lesen, dass Mythic daran schraubt, aber ich glaube den Gefallen werden sie uns leider nicht tun. Ich habe damals nur meinen freien Monat von Warhammer Online genutzt und dann aufgehört.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

"Das RVR Einflusssystem wurde nach der Ersteinführung nicht verändert."

Ok, aber ich wusste nichtmal, dass es überarbeitet werden sollte.

"Die Spielerbegrenzung wurde nie aufgehoben."

Die sollte so lange drin bleiben, bis man ein Lösung für as Problem gefunden hat. EinE Lösung kann auch das Entfernen der Festung beinhalten. Die Frage ist derzeit eher, ob sie sie wieder einbauen, wie angekündigt, oder ob sie doch hinten runterfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Viele der versprochenen Klassenüberabeitungen fanden nicht statt."

So viele waren gar nicht versprochen. Das is auch so ein verselbstständigtes Gerücht. Erzi und Schami sollten überarbeitet werden, sind sie mMn ja auch (da ich keine von beiden Karriere spiele habe ich mich dafür nicht wirklich interessiert). Der Marauder hat noch nen kleines Plus bekommen, damit er nicht wegen seiner Mutation abstinkt. Nun wird sogar überlegt, ob nicht 2händer benutzen kann, wenn er ne Mutation drin hat.

"Die Ladezeiten wurden nicht verkürzt."

Doch, die Ruckler zwischen den Gebieten (also innerhalb eines Tiers) sind bei mir weg. Ansonsten hast du recht. Hält sich dennoch alles im Rahmen.
"Der Händler in Sigmars Hammer bietet nichts besonders an."

s.o.


----------



## pulla_man (16. Februar 2010)

ach pymonte, ich hätte gerne deinen optimismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deine argumentationen bestehen nun mal immer nur aus "das gefällt dir nicht". viele sachen die die leute hier ansprechen ignorierst (siehe das was periane aufgezählt hat)

dennoch fehlt das SITZEN, seit 2 patches fehlt es. da ist der teufel am werk. und ich habe einen punkt gegen dich weil du mir zugestimmt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe den mächtigen fanboiii bezwungen, als erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ach pymonte, ich hätte gerne deinen optimismus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"deine argumentationen bestehen nun mal immer nur aus "das gefällt dir nicht""

Objektivismus ist eben eine seltene Gabe oder? Du liest doch auch immer nur das, was du lesen willst. Ich sehe es einfahc nüchtern (nicht optimistisch). Wenn Festungen entfertn werden und die Zone kein Spielerlimit mehr hat, dann ist das Problem entfernt wurden. Das es nicht so kam wie IHR wolltet, ändert nichts an der Tatsache. Das gleiche beim Altar, Belagerungswaffen, RvR Changes und Balancing.

Damit eine Ankündigung nicht eingehalten wird, darf sie nicht erfüllt werden. Hätte Mythic angekündigt, dass Belagerungwaffen (als Beispiel) am Patch X nun 10 mal so viel Schaden machen als bisher, die Waffen dann aber nicht 10mal so viel Schaden machen, dann ist die Ankündigung nicht eingehalten wurden. Kündigt Mythic hingegen an, dass sie die Belagerungswaffen überarbeiten, und der Schaden wird um 1% gesenkt, die Reichweite dafür um 5% erhöht, so ist die Ankündigung eingehalten, auch wenn im Buschfunk vorher alle Spieler dachten (und behauptet haben), dass nun die Mörderkriegsmaschinen kommen (und danach dementsprechend enttäuscht sind und sagen, Mythic hätte schon wieder was angekündigt und nicht eingehalten).

Und leider Gottes ist das so überall der Lauf der Dinge. Bei der Ethikkommission wegen Tierversuchen, beim Zoll, in der Privatwirtschaft usw. In gewisser Art und Weise baut unsere Gesellschaft ja auch darauf auf. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, 2 mal über etwas nachzudenken und es mal vom anderen Blickwinkel, als dem eigenen zu betrachten, sollte auch keine große Schwierigkeit sein.

Aber hey, OT lässt grüßen, ich schreib dann wieder, wenns was zum Thema gibt. Habe ich mich viel zu sehr hinreißen lassen, da ich mich vorm Lernen drücken will.

Ciao bis morgen.


----------



## Peithon (16. Februar 2010)

> Die sollte so lange drin bleiben, bis man ein Lösung für as Problem gefunden hat. EinE Lösung kann auch das Entfernen der Festung beinhalten. Die Frage ist derzeit eher, ob sie sie wieder einbauen, wie angekündigt, oder ob sie doch hinten runterfallen



Das verwende ich für Warhammer schon universell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollte Mythic sich ein Beispiel daran nehmen und gleich erstmal die verfübaren Instanzen, Städte, RvR-Gebiete und Szenarien entfernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Das verwende ich für Warhammer schon universell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur das die kein Problemcontent sind... bis auf den Bogi, und der buggt nur in DE. Und ja GdG ist auch nicht clean, aber es ist schaffbar.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. Februar 2010)

Ich denkmal die Fragen hier sind an sich beantwortet, für sowas ist doch mal ehrlich der andere Thread deutlich besser.
Was sie einführen wollten und haben, ist etwas anderes als was sie jetzt haben und die Leute jetzt erleben. Jemand der neu Anfängt, dem ist egal ob sie am Anfang mehr machen wollten oder gar noch mehr etc. Der will erstmal das sehen, was da ist und ob es ihm gefällt. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist und der sieht, dass es "Bugs" gibt und diese für ihn noch Bugs sind die nicht in diesen Status gehören, dann hört er deswegen auf.
Es gibt genug Dinge die man da aufzählen könnte, auch die Änderungen im T1 gefallen mir 0. Das man erstmal im Imperium ein BO raus nimmt, dann alles nur noch Normale Mobs sind und keine Champions mehr etc. Aber das man BOs erobern dort mit Marken belohnt und später belohnt man erstmal "ewige" "Questketten" mit sowas.
Aber das sind Probleme, die kann man in anderen Threads ansprechen. Da gibt es doch hier genug.

Die Fragen waren nach einem Server. Die Worten ja größten Teils beantwortet. Drakenwald/Carroburg sind eben die Deutschen "aktiven" Server, hängt ja immer stark auch vom jeweiligen T-Gebiet und Uhrzeit ab.
Die Perfomance haben sie schon recht gut weiterentwickelt und vorallem echt stabiler bekommen. Auch wenn es noch Ladebildschirme gibt, vorallem SCs eben. Da ist man ja nun mehr als 1 mal drin gewesen und es läd wie am ersten Tag, nach dem Motto. Aber Spielbar ist es geworden, vorallem mit Effekten an. Also das man AEs sieht, Direkt Schaden, Feuerbälle etc.
Das Addon was er meint ist denk ich Land der Toten und es war kein Addon, sondern nur ein Gebiet und damit an sich ein Content Patch, dafür Geld zu verlang wäre schon sehr frech gewesen, finde es wäre besser rüber gekommen sie hätten sich eine "alte" T4 Zone ohne Hauptstadt vorgenommen Elfen/Zwerge und daraus einen großen Lake gemacht. Das wäre effektiver gewesen. Aber sowas ist Geschmackssache.

Es gibt auch Dinge, die eben Fakt sind und das ist, dass die Leute die WAR jetzt noch zocken, es so mögen wie es ist. Die, die Aufgehört haben, haben ihre Gründe und fertig. Meiner ist und bleibt, dass dieses Spiel kein PVP SPiel ist und im PVE ja noch weniger bietet. Das die Klassen unbalanced sind und nicht durchdacht, dass die Welt von Warhammer hätte nicht sein müssen. Das was sie dort haben, hätten sie auch mit allen anderen Lores machen können, Warhammer kommt dort wirklich fast 0 durch und ich finde die Wehrstädte die ingame sind, sind Tore wie Ironforge und nicht mehr. 

Aber es ist Geschmack und der Thread hatte eine klare Zielstellung und sollte nicht auf sowas rauslaufen, da gibt es denoch genug Threads wo man sich austoben kann.


----------



## Rorgak (20. Februar 2010)

Wahre Worte Golrik!

eigentlich ist es eine Schande dafür Warhammer als Lore herzunehmen, wenn man anschaut was draus wurde.


----------



## Nadaria (20. Februar 2010)

also ich kann dem nicht zustimmen... ich hab fast inzwischen jedes größere mmo mehr oder weniger intensiv gespielt....

ich find im gegensatz zu vielen alternativen WAR besser egal ob PvP oder PvE. natürlich kann man immer alles besser machen keine frage...
die viel interessantere frage ist doch wer (welches aktuelle MMo) macht es besser?

aion? garantiert nicht, AoC auch nicht, wow? für mich ausgelutscht technisch sicherlich in vielen bereichen referenz, STO? nur was für fans und besser würd ich auch nicht sagen, tabula rasa? tot, hellgate? tot, rom? extrem gut was contentupdates angeht für mich aber nicht überzeugend, guildwars? durch instanzierung für mich kein echtes mmo.... also welches game soll es besser machen? evtl ein paar klassiker aber unter den neuheiten wüsst ich kein einziges...


das größte problem was ich in WAR hab was mir derzeit den spass dämpft ist das im T2 gebiet mir zu wenig los ist und nur noch eines der 3 gebiete wirklich aktiv ist sprich zu wenig spieler... das ist aber kein fehler im spiel sondern liegt einfach an der tatsache das kaum leute die zeit und das geld haben neben ihrem alteingessenen wow auch noch weitere mmos zu spielen... und egal wie gelangweilt viele bereits von wow oder whatever sind man gibt seine chars einfach ungern auf (höchstens für ne kurze zeit) und die meisten kehren eben immer wieder zum alten zurück.. ansonsten find ich das spiel innovativer und besser als manch anderes game was der endcontent bietet wird sich für mich aber noch zeigen...


----------



## Louis Hunt (21. Februar 2010)

hiho, 
ich habe mir die Trial erstmal zugelegt um zu schauen ob sich Warhammer in sachen Performance gebessert hat.

zu geben es läuft jetzt flüssiger als ich mit diesem PC WAR angefangen habe.
(C2D E7300 2,66GHz, 4 gb ram und ne ATI Radeon 4850HD) 
Es ist sicher nicht mehr der neuste PC aber ich denke es sollte mit den Grafik einstellung "Ausgeglichen" anständig laufen.

Wenn ich PVE mache läuft es soweit echt super flüssig ohne Probleme so ca 60-40FPS. Nur wenn ich Richtung T1 ORvR gehe im Lager senkt sich die Performence leicht so ca 35-30 ohne das da viel passiert, ist das normal? 
Ich kann damit leben, nur macht es mich stuzig das ich immer höre, wenn ich anderen Mitspielern diese Frage stelle, "Nö, bei mir läuft es überall gut bis auf im T4 wenn dort mal Zerg vs Zerg ist."
Szenarios läufen im T1 soweit alles flüssig, nur habe ich das Problem als Schwarz Ork oder Auserkorener hin und wieder die übersicht leicht zu verlieren und auch recht schnell tot bin. 
Da denke ich liegt es wohl daran, dass man halt Random ist und die heiler selber schnell die übersicht verlieren oder halt wo anders rumwusseln.
Nochmal zurück zum ORvR T1, wenn ich aus dem Lager wieder gehe steigt die Performence wieder leicht an so ca 50-40FPS. Sollte dann Kriegstrupp gegen Kriegstrupp kämpfen dann ist die FPS so ca 40-30, aber habe das gefühl das es nicht ganz rundläuft, ist meine Hardware doch zu schlecht?
Im ORvR T1 empfinde ich die Schlacht mit den oben genannten Klassen ab und zu mal als unsterblicher Kriegstreiber(wenn Heiler auch mal heilen) oder als totaler Anfänger (irgendwie nicht mehr Herr der Lage zu sein, egal was ich versuche). 

Ich möchte wissen ob es bei euch auch so ähnlich aussieht oder ob ich da irgendwie zu überempfindlich bin oder mein PC einfach zu kacke ist.


----------



## C0ntra (21. Februar 2010)

Louis schrieb:


> hiho,
> ich habe mir die Trial erstmal zugelegt um zu schauen ob sich Warhammer in sachen Performance gebessert hat.
> 
> zu geben es läuft jetzt flüssiger als ich mit diesem PC WAR angefangen habe.
> ...


Die FPS müssen nicht in Regionen liegen, die für EgoShooter annehmbar wären, dafür ist das Spiel zu langsam im Gameplay. Die FPS Zahlen, die du beschreibst sind durchweg als flüssig zu bezeichnen. Bei 30 FPS stockt es noch lange nicht und nur dies wäre für das Spielgefühl hinderlich. 
Ich hab nen Laptop mit ungefähr den gleichen Spezifikationen wie dein Desktop und es geht nur im T4 in die Knie, wobei dort dann Lags ebenso oder noch mehr hinderlich sind.


----------



## Louis Hunt (22. Februar 2010)

das ist nicht ganz richtig. natürlich ist wenn die FPS ständig auf 30 fps wären flüssig. dieses Stocken kommt dadurch das es 50 fps von jetzt auf gleich auf 30 runter bremst, das nehmen wir als ruckeln war.


----------



## Pente (22. Februar 2010)

Louis schrieb:


> das ist nicht ganz richtig. natürlich ist wenn die FPS ständig auf 30 fps wären flüssig. dieses Stocken kommt dadurch das es 50 fps von jetzt auf gleich auf 30 runter bremst, das nehmen wir als ruckeln war.


Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mehrfach hier im Forum. Du wärst ein wissenschaftliches Wunder wenn dein Auge das bemerken würde. Warum? Es liegt einzig und allein in der Biologie des Menschen und der Beschaffenheit unseres Auges. Alles was dem Auge mehr als 18 Bilder pro Sekunde zeigt wird von diesem nur noch als Bewegungsfluß wahrgenommen. Das Auge ist schlichtweg nicht mehr in der Lage die Einzelbilder als solche zu erkennen. Im Fernsehn / Kino wurde diese "Schwäche" früher genutzt um unterschwellig Produktwerbung zu machen indem man eines der 24 Bilder pro Sekunde durch ein Werbebild ausgetauscht hat. Das Unterbewusstsein nahm die Werbung wahr die Kinobesucher selbst jedoch nicht. Diese Art der Werbung ist mittlerweile gesetzlich verboten.

Das was du mit "Ruckeln" beim FPS Einbruch von 50 auf 30 FPS meinst hat mit den FPS selbst nichts zu tun. FPS ist nichts anderes als die Information wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde dem Auge gezeigt werden. Wenn man einem Menschen eine Animation mit 30 FPS zeigt und danach die selbe mit 50 FPS wird er diese nicht voneinander unterscheiden können. Wenn er dazu in der Lage wäre könnte er nie mehr Kinofilme oder Fernsehn sehen ohne, dass alles bei ihm ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Phänomen das du meinst nennt sich "ping spikes" und bezeichnet das schlagartige Ansteigen des Pings. Eine deutlich schlechtere Übertragungsrate führt zu weniger FPS. Beim Spitzenwert dieser Spikes hat man i.d.R. unter 18 FPS, meist deutlich weniger. Die FPS Anzeigen im Spiel reagieren darauf jedoch nicht so schnell bzw sind oft nur ein Durchschnittswert.


----------

